# «Όλη μας η Ιστορία είναι μια παρεξήγηση λέξεων» Αθανάσιος Κ. Χριστοδούλου



## cougr (Mar 9, 2022)

Ο μεταφραστής του Μέλβιλ, Αθανάσιος Χριστοδούλου μιλά για το έργο του συγγραφέα και τη διαδικασία της μετάφρασης.

...Μετά τον Σεφέρη, έπιασα τον Μέλβιλ. Ηθελα να κάνω κάτι μεγάλο, που να μείνει. Αλλά δεν ήξερα καλά αγγλικά...









«Ολη μας η Ιστορία είναι μια παρεξήγηση λέξεων»


Ο μεταφραστής του Μέλβιλ Αθανάσιος Κ. Χριστοδούλου μιλά στην «Εφ.Συν.» για το έργο του συγγραφέα και τη διαδικασία της μετάφρασης.




www.efsyn.gr


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2022)

Αφιέρωση μιας ζωής. Συγκινητικό το πορτρέτο του.
Βέβαια ο Αθανάσιος Χριστοδούλου έχει δεχτεί στο παρελθόν επικρίσεις ότι επικεντρώνεται υπερβολικά στις λέξεις και του ξεφεύγει το νόημα των φράσεων...


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 9, 2022)

Θαυμαστή είναι και η τρίτομη εργασία του πάνω στη _Στροφή _του Σεφέρη.
Μιλάμε για αφοσιωμένο _μονομάχο..._


----------

